
How do I submit blog on Hacker News? It keeps saying my account is too new? - BizadmarkNY
Everytime I submit a blog url, It shoots the message of being too new on Hacker News. My account is 50 days old. Can anyone guide me?
======
verdverm
Try again and post back here. If this is here, then you may be ok.

After that, click the support link at the bottom to email dang / Daniel. He's
super helpful and will help you get this sorted out.

~~~
PaulHoule
Yep, Hacker News might be the only online forum that has customer service!

~~~
verdverm
Customer service that also rate limits users and will explain why if you ask,
quite possibly without prompt as well, I beat dang to the first email and he
said he was about to reply in the comments.

This interaction only solidified my trust in the community and the people
behind it.

